# Fire just for watching movies?



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanted to get feedback from those "in the know" about the Fire and using it primarily for watching movies. I have an iPad, but I'd prefer to purchase or rent movies from Amazon. I wouldn't use the Fire for reading (I prefer eInk to backlit screens for reading), and may use it for browsing the internet on a limited basis. But my main use would be to watch movies.

I'm a re-watcher, so I'll probably purchase my "keeper" movies, and love the idea of storing them in the cloud so I can re-watch at will. I'll also want to download some to my device for when I'm on trips and don't have access to wi-fi.

Like I said, I already have an iPad, and movies look great on it, but I really prefer Amazon to iTunes. Do you recommend the Fire for this limited use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also bought my Fire to use for media (movies and games), so I think it will work fine as you described. Bear in mind that you won't be able to store too many movies. You might be interested in this thread about converting/copying movies and also one on using a Wi Drive.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I was also coming in to recommend the Wi Drive. I think the Fire will work well for only movie playing. It's compact, the screen is clear, and the controls intuitive.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

You may want headphones or external speakers as well.  The speakers on the Fire are on the top when in portrait mode so they are in a weird position when it is in landscape.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love being able to watch movies on Fire.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for your feedback. I decided to take the plunge and just ordered it. I'm looking forward to testing it out. I rarely watch movies (or TV - I'm a reader), so when I do, this will enable me to watch what *I* want to watch and not interfere with everyone else in the house. Plus... I can watch this close up and won't have to wear my glasses.  

Thanks again for taking the time to reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it's perfect for what you want it for. Enjoy it!


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I was interested for the same reasons, streaming video and some web surfing.  Between Amazon VOD, Prime, and Netflix there are tons of streaming options.  And the web browser works well.  I have been surprised how much reading I've done on it, I still use my K3 for most reading but reading on the Fire doesn't bother my eyes as much as I thought it would.

So far it has exceeded my expectations, and has worked well except for troubleshooting some issues cased by the recent 6.2.2 software update.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd say 80% of my Fire usage is Netflix-watching & I love it for that, so I think it would suit your movie-watching as well. Last night my boyfriend & I comfortably watched an episode of Prison Break in bed on the Fire. He gripes about our 32" tv so I was certain I'd hear complains about the Fire's size & having to share it, but even he was content.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm doing more and more READING on my Fire and less and less on my Regular Kindle..  I'm quite surprised at this..because initially I truely did not like the backlite display at all... 

Old TV shows and Documentaries have become my favorite things to watch ..quick simple and with Prime membership usually Free ( I love that word)....

Only complaint is that in I absolutely have to wear headphones  because I just can not hear the OEM Speakers even in a fairly quiet room.. 

Bob G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> I'm doing more and more READING on my Fire and less and less on my Regular Kindle.. I'm quite surprised at this..because initially I truely did not like the backlite display at all...
> 
> Old TV shows and Documentaries have become my favorite things to watch ..quick simple and with Prime membership usually Free ( I love that word)....
> 
> ...


Do you have your Fire in a cover, Bob? Because I have to keep the volume at about 50-60% most of the time on mine, which is uncovered.

Betsy


----------

